# Lie-Nielsen vs Rob Cosman



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

I am thinking of buying af dovetailsaw but i am not sure wich one is best …

Have any of you tryied these saws ??

Ps i am from Denmark so sorry for my spelling


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I've tried the Cosman saw. Yes, it is nice. Is it worth the price? Now there's a good question… If you can afford it, then I think you'd enjoy it. If you can't, then I think the LN would do you well for a long long time. I got my LN before he came out with his. This was upon his recommendation when I took his HC Dovetail course. Only YOU know how deep your wallet is.

BTW… His DVD on HCD is THE best. You'd do well to get it and maybe also his shop manual.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A while back I got the new dovetail saw from Veritas. It cost $65.00 and works great. I got mine from Highland Hardware because I was in a hurry and Highland is only 45 miles from me.


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

The Veritas saw is a smokin' deal for a great saw. In a world where high priced tools usually mean better performance, this saw is the bargain of the decade. Canada and US free shipping on now too. Seriously bro, you'd be nuts to spend more.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like my Veritas so much that I am probably going to buy the same saw again but with 20 tpi. My second saw will be for finer work. This saw just feels great in my hand and it is very well balanced.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

How many tpi on that Veritas? Also how much set are on the teeth? These two are key features on a HC DT saw. On all other counts, it looks great. Do you feel that the resin spine has enough mass to help you cut?

As for a 20 tpi, that seems to be on the hairy edge of being too fine. Have you tried one? You may find it sufficient, I did not.

Napoleon, Optimal seems to be about 14-15 tpi, almost no set, and anything but a round handle. Find a saw that fits those specs. and I believe you'll be happy.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

The Cosman saw is awesome. The first 2 inches have 22tpi and the rest of the blade is 15tpi. The first 2 inches with the finer teeth help you start your cut accurately when you have to split the line on the pin board. They are a little pricey but in my opinion well worth the money for the quality.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a few dovetail saws, and to be honest, I always reach for my cheap Zona saw when it comes to cutting dovetails. 24tpi. 
I only pull out my dovetail saw for joinery if the material is more than 1/2 inch thick.
I have the LN dovetail saw, and the veritas is better.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Veritas hs two dovetail saws of this design. The one that I have has 14tpi. The other one, which I might get for finer work has 20 tpi.

Here are the specs of these saws.

They also have a back saw of this design filed for crosscut.

Here are the specs for the back saw saw.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is a post that I made a while back about the whole question of what dovetail saw to select for those who might want to see several people's take on this question as well as info about saw sharpening.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

If you order two of the Vertas saws do they come with the costume?


WARNING: Capes and gloves are dangerous in the workshop, so they should be removed before doing any woodworking. Cowls are ok as long as they don't prevent the use of safety glasses.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure of the answer to that question so you'll just have to ask one of the vendors about that one. 

You might be able to trade one of those uniforms for a couple of the saws with Halloween coming up. There's a pretty big demand for costumes about this time of year. Why don't you go to the horse's mouth and see if they are interested? They seem like they're pretty good people to me.

take care, swirt


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

BTW, swirt, that's a nice website that you have there. My compliments!!!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks helluvawreck. I appreciate the compliments.

Sadly I have neither the costume or the saw to trade with anyone… just a bit of photoshop fun. The saw is actually your saw Not just the same model…it's yours.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the good adwise  first time i write on lumberjock so its wery nice that so many take time and try to help.

Normally i use japanese saws in my work as boatbuilder but its time for a change 

I think i will try the Ln saw….first…..i guess a man cant own to many saws or tools anyway


----------



## pmf2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like you've made your decision. The Rob Cosman Dovetail Saw is the best one I have used. It's awesome, feels great in the hand, and cuts well…but it's really expensive. If money is not a factor this is the saw to have. I own both the Veritas and Lie Nielsen saw. The Veritas is a great saw for the money but I typically go for the Lie Nielsen first.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

I send the order last night…i changed my mind and ordert the Rob Cosman saw


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Ya could of had 2 LN's for that price. *A left-handed, AND a right-handed.*  But I'll bet you're happy with your RC.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I know i have a bunch of saws and i used robs own saw it was a huge step up from the lesser saws it is just the best IMHO


----------

